# Kaydee coupler size



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I know this has been asked before,... but what they hay...
I am going to replace the couplers (horn hook) with Kaydee couplers on a bunch of my rolling stock. I went to look and they offer a boat-load of sizes. I have no idea what size is right for HO. I am also thinking on getting the metal ones (wanna talk me out of it?)

Is it worth it to get the magne-matic ( do they work as good as presented?)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There are 2 standard choices.
#5 uses a separate spring.
#148 uses a whisker spring thats attached to the coupler.
I recommend you get these three things to make your life much easier.
#1030 Starter Pack (kit)
That will get you all the proper tools and measuring devices and a few odd couplers that you might need for the special units!
#212 Talgo Truck Adapters
They are used for putting couplers on Talgo trucks.
Example here
And by couplers in bulk, will save you a ton.
NO.5 Bulk Pack (20 pair)
NO.148 Bulk Pack WHISKER (25 pair)


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I would also get one of these clear plastic divided boxes:
http://fishingtackle.bestpricedirec...597/Shimano-Clear-Plastic-Tackle-Box-370.html

You can put each type of coupler into it's own compartment, and cut out the label from the Kadee package to ID the couplers. I keep all my couplers and supplies in one of these, except for the trip pin pliers. They won't fit. Keeps everything organized and handy.
Once you start converting your roiling stock to Kadee's, you'll eventually get almost every coupler they make! Short, medium, and long shanks. Underset, centerset, and overset. Standard metal spring couplers and whisker couplers. 
It gets to be addictive!
Also get a good drill press and a set of small twist drill, so you can drill accurate holes. You will also need some 1/4" 2-56 Philips head screws and a 2-56 tap and holder. 
See where this leads??!!


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Convert your HO Scale Talgo truck to Kadee #5 coupler.
Complete detailed explanation with tool and parts list. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nYPIYA_m1M


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

The standard Kadee coupler is the #5. They have a number of other variations with longer/shorter shanks, offset heads and what-not, but in general, the standard #5 will work for about 99% of applications, only using the other variations if the standard coupler doesn't quite fit right.

The other alternate to the #5 is the newer #58, which has a smaller, more scale-size head. 

The #148 and #158 are "whisker-spring" versions of the #5 and #58, respectively. These are the same as the standard coupler but feature a spring wire built into the coupler itself instead of using the old bronze centring spring. Much easier to use, and in some cases if the coupler box is a bit narrow and the bronze spring doesn't quite fit in, the whisker coupler will drop in without an issue.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Robes said:


> I know this has been asked before,... but what they I am also thinking on getting the metal ones (wanna talk me out of it?)


Kadee's couplers are all metal. There are plastic knock-offs made by other manufacturers, and for a small layout these probably work fine, but you can't beat the original.



> Is it worth it to get the magne-matic ( do they work as good as presented?)


All of Kadee's couplers feature the trip pin for magnetic uncoupling, and this works quite well with magnets mounted on the layout. You spot two cars with the couplers directly over the magnet, push the slack in a bit to separate, pull apart and then push back onto the uncoupled car, the magnet holds the couplers to each side so that you can push the uncoupled car to where you want to park it without re-coupling to it.

The advantage to working with magnets this way is that you can do all your switching competely hands-free. The downside is you're constrained to the physical locations of the magnets, and there is a risk of accidental uncouplings if a train stops over the magnet.

I just do my uncoupling with a wood skewer as an uncoupling pick.


----------



## CNW413 (Jul 14, 2011)

Kadee does offer a variety of couplers, but the most commonly used size is #5. They work in replacing most horn-hook couplers.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanx gents... the links are great! I gotta figure out how to bookmark this thread so I can refer back to it...


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

Robes said:


> Thanx gents... the links are great! I gotta figure out how to bookmark this thread so I can refer back to it...


All you have to do is got to the top of the thread where it says "Thread Tools". Open that up and click where it asks if you want to subscribe to the thread. Click subscribe, and that will put it into your your user cp, It will now be in your subscibed threads. Hope that helps you.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Hah,.... I just copied and pasted all this stuff to a Word document......
Now it will ALWAYS be at my fingertips!

Picked up a pack of #148 at the local hobby shop. Good news is,...I like em. Bad news is,... with thick fingers,.. it is a @#$%^ to work with!


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

The 148's are nice, i am actually starting to replace the hook-horn couplers on my younger sons rolling stock with them. I also picked up some #158's which are the same size, but look more like real couplers. Yes they can be tough to work with sometimes, but after a few you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You Just need a wee little nip of something to calm the nerves and a good pair of tweezers!


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay Sean,.... I showed your post to my bride,....five minutes later,... she broke out the Makers' Mark.... Now my hands are as smooth as glass,..... but my vision ,..... why am I seeing two passenger cars?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Makers Mark...Yummm...Be right over to help you out!...(Throwing parts and tools in truck)...Save some for me!


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

HMMM Makers eh? Just had myself a nice Woodford Reserve!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok after "helping" Robes out, I'll just keep trucking east to your place!
Hope you like Wolves because Vixen (My wolf and avatar) always travels with me!


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

No problem, the more the merrier, my golden would like the company! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

NY isn't that far from RI. Naja would like to meet a distance cousin. I also have some Wild Turkey and a fresh bottle of Makers,,,,


----------



## LIRR Guy (Dec 4, 2011)

Naja is welcome too! A little model RR/K9 get together


----------

